# Layout auto-leveling method



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

This method will work for free standing (legged) layouts. If your layout is supported by wall brackets it is unlikely to be helpful.

Full disclosure; I got this solution from years of having aquariums with uneven floors, and consequently uneven water surfaces in the tanks. This cheap, clever idea solved that.

Once you have a section of benchwork assembled and your level says “uh oh;” simply cut a piece of 1inch thick styrofoam or extruded foam that is a bit larger than the leg foot print. Cut one for each leg. 
Slipping these under the legs will cause each leg to crush its form into the foam, but not go all the way down. Denser extruded foam provides more resistance, which is BAD in this case. I prefer the standard shipping type but typically use woodland scenics scenery boards.

Whichever the case, these cushion the weight and allow the benchwork to sit level no matter which direction your floor is sloped (and all cement floors are sloped). 1 size fits all is also much easier than having to determine the thickness needed for a wooden shim here & there & over yonder also.
It is advisable to do this during layout construction. Retrofitting is possible, but can be dicey in terms of scenery disruption.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

How do you determine the thickness of foam you will need considering the weight of the table leg, the slope of the floor, and the compressibility of the foam?

I've never heard of self-leveling foam or any other material.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

What happens when you're leaning on the bench work while building your railroad and it sinks further into the foam?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm reminded of what Malcolm Forbes said: for every complex problem, there is a solution that is simple, neat, and wrong.

It's cheap, I'll grant you. It's pretty simple, yes. But there are just so many ways that it can get knocked out of which and ruin your level that I'd only do it as a last resort. Leveling feet are kind of pricey, but they're easy to install and once adjusted, they stay where you put them.


----------

